# Hello members. Wanting to get your input.



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

How many of you would like to see a new board added to the forum, for the discussion of "Pond management"? Right now there is not really anyone one place for people to get good answers for their questions. It would also help cut down on multiple questions of the same type being asked in multiple boards across the forum.

chime in,
jay


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

sounds like it would be a good site on it's own. as much to do about fishing as aquaculture though.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

There may be a possibilty of a sub-forum for it somewhere... We'll look around and see what we can come up with. It's a good suggestion and would add another section of information here. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

As a new pond owner ( still in the making), Id love to see it !!
Salmonid


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

If anyone else is interested in this specific topic, please respond here so that we can gauge the overall interest.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

This is me showing that I am interested.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL... flypilot...


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

You got my vote. Seems like theres always a question about fungus, grass carp or some other pond related issue. Having a dedicated forum may also cut down on the repeat posts. 

Plus, I enjoy reading the discusions


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

In the mean time, if you have questions on pond management, or would like to discuss that topic, go ahead and start up a thread on it here in the Lounge area. No need to wait for a specific forum to get the ball rolling on getting your questions answered.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I am interested for sure, I am really going to try and make some large strides on fish growth this summer and could use a hand.


----------



## River Dweller20 (May 24, 2005)

Yeah, I like the idea of a pond management forum. It's interesting to hear about good management practices in action.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

I don't even have a pond and I would like to see it added. If I ever did get a pond, it would be nice to have a place to come to to get info on taking care of it once i had one.


----------



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

Good to see the response here. I have said that I would be willing to mod for the new board. I have been a mod and a director previously for a Ohio chapter of a national car club. If you want to see the new board added and haven't posted yet please do. 

Later,
jay


----------



## lilkev76 (Sep 6, 2004)

Sad to say I don't even have a pond or land to put it on yet but I spent hours online the other night checking out how to build your own fishing pond or lake, would love to see that added


----------

